# John Deere 9560 Tractor losing power



## Sarah in Illinois (Sep 26, 2020)

JD9560 4WD- 2012 having a hard time maintaining power while pulling a 9 shank chisel plow.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to Tractor forum
Have you checked for good fuel flow from tank to engine? How long/hrs of use since fuel filters were changed? Have fuel tank breathers(key 5) been checked or replaced? Are any fault codes or check engine light/symbol being displayed?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

And air filters,
need a pic of a 9560 with only a 9 shank chisel on it.


----------



## Sarah in Illinois (Sep 26, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to Tractor forum
> Have you checked for good fuel flow from tank to engine? How long/hrs of use since fuel filters were changed? Have fuel tank breathers(key 5) been checked or replaced? Are any fault codes or check engine light/symbol being displayed?


Thank you, yes, all those fuel systems were checked


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

So you checked fuel tank breathers to be sure they're not stopped up correct?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a picture of a 9560, 560 HP.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You misunderstood what photo Lou asked for, he stated could Sarah posit a photo of the "9 shank chisel plow" attached to that BEAST


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

That's not really a tractor. It is the legendary Behemouth Beast disguised as a tractor. I cannot even comprehend a tractor 500+ HP while sitting here looking at my 30 HP NAA.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would tend to suspect the EGR. Have you thought about a tune to close it off?

I've seen a tractor develop EGR linkage problems as a general statement.
I've got to think emissions are killing off the power, or you would get a mountain of blinking red lights.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The old standard chisel plows that I'm used to for plowing around here are figured for about 35 hp per shank.
A nine shank unit on that tractor would seem to me to most likely be a set of deep rippers.
I pull our 7 shank chisel plows with a 7120 or 7230 IH Magnum and traction is my limiting factor with only 220-230 HP, we also plow slowly because of all the rock.
Speed gets lots of expensive parts broken. For me I can plow all day at 2.8 to 3.2 mph and keep my butt in the seat and ac or jump up to 4-4.5 and be out wrenching on points and clamp bolts half the day, and get less done faster.


----------



## sonnydaze (Jan 2, 2020)

LouNY said:


> And air filters,
> need a pic of a 9560 with only a 9 shank chisel on it.


Second the suggestion to check the air filters. Clogged air filters on a diesel engine can lead to lose of power and lots of black smoke.


----------

